# When You Really Just Want A Cocktail...



## zenproofstella (Jul 1, 2008)

For almost 10 years now I have fully embraced the priveledge of being over 21. Now that the prospect of getting pregnant is HERE I want to know from others, what the heck do you do to unwind after a shitty day?

I am SO USED to a glass (sometimes _not even_) of wine almost every evening when I get home from work. Or sitting on the patio of our favorite restaurant with my husband and a Sweetwater 420.

So you're pregnant - or in the TWW and 'maybe' pregnant. What (other than exercise...I KNOW) is a good substitute?

I don't know what will be harder ditchin' the glass of wine, or the coffee. ACK!


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Some mamas on here have an occasional glass of wine when pregnant or trying to conceive, and many birthing professionals (homebirthing midwives for example) even encourage it, same with mj I didn't partake in any alcohol when pregnant and I don't do MJ at all -- and I gave up most caffeine during pregnancy (except dark chocolate) --- but imo it is all where your comfort level is.

Some people will swear up and down that one glass of wine during an entire pregnancy will cause fetal alcohol syndrome, while others say that they enjoyed the occasional glass of red wine during pregnancy with no adverse effects to them or their baby. I personally didn't, but that is because I am neurotic









Anyway, as a replacement -- hmm, a warm bath with lavender essential oil and herbal tea and a couple of pieces of really good dark chocolate does the trick for me









As far as ttc, I personally didn't lay off caffeine or wine. because I did both in moderation -- but then, we weren't actively trying when I got pregnant with dd, but we weren't preventing. When I suspected I was pregnant, I stopped caffeine and wine, but the day before I went into labor I did have a frappacino because I was 42+ weeks and if the child wasn't done cooking properly, a frap certainly wasn't going to affect anything LOL


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

I stopped caffeine before TTC so that I could wean off. I continued to drink alcohol (just not in excess) through my 2WW. As soon as I found out I was preganant there was no more alcohol for me. I took up eating dessert as a substitue. I would try to keep it somewhat healthy- a big favorite was stonyfield farm non-fat vanilla frozen yogurt with fresh sliced strawberries and chocolate chips on top. Before I was preggers I didn't have much of a sweet tooth, but I think I was definitley guilty of substituing sugar for wine!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

When I was in my TWW I already was "cleaning" up my act(this had been a few month clean up) so I was barely drinking, but we did have a Christmas party and I drank some wine, and found out 10 days later I was in fact pg. I never fully gave up the coffee, I would drink one cup and it was half cream, I talked to my Dr about it and she was not very concerned. I did have a small glass of wine a couple times. My DD doesn't have FAS, she is a very bright, super healthy, amazingly fun toddler.

I have a friend who's wife gets such terrible m/s that his uncle who is a OB even told him a little mj would be fine to help curb her sickness, I have heard the same from other women who have gone to a ND in my area. That wasn't in my comfort level though.

I also took up eating dessert, pretty much _all the time,_ no wonder I still am losing my baby weight 2 years later, lol. Honestly I was surprised how easy it was to not do things. The couple of occasions I had a tiny bit of wine I ate large meals, and drank a ton of water. This was my comfort level. Oh and if you want to relax, and have an enjoyable pregnancy I recommend prenatal massage, I have a good friend who is a LMP and she helped me so much. Sorry for the rambling...


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Check this book out:

Margarita Mama: Mocktails for Mothers to Be.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a friend in her 9th month of pregnancy who drinks a small glass of wine with dinner. She is comfortable with this, I think its all about moderation and being happy with your life, whatever it is you choose.


----------

